# gender in profile



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

it's not the biggest deal but it says on my profile i'm female

just checked and i'm definitely not

unless you're trying to tell me something :whistling:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

workinprogress1 said:


> it's not the biggest deal but it says on my profile i'm female
> 
> just checked and i'm definitely not
> 
> unless you're trying to tell me something :whistling:


 It's all good mate, I'm gender confused also........


----------

